# Squat Alpha Centauri...



## creature (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm just staking this out..

I may be an old shit, but by God, if I can get there?

I fucking am...

see the link here:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/em-drive-anyone.29607/


----------



## creature (Nov 22, 2016)

God Help us...


fucking trump..


----------

